# Re-Grouting Shower--Which Type of Grout?



## cbj8585 (May 10, 2009)

We will be removing the old grout and re-grout in a shower/tub. The tiles are 4 1/4 x 4 1/4 x 1/4 ceramic and the spacing is about 1/8th inch.

I am leaning towards an unsanded grout mixed with an acrylic additive (not water). 

Would this be the proper application for this?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

yes. But for the corners and edges use a matching colored caulk, not grout.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Tell us why you want to regrout and what method are you going to use to do this...have you ever regrouted 4x4 tiles with 1/8" grout lines???


----------



## cbj8585 (May 10, 2009)

ccarlisle said:


> Tell us why you want to regrout and what method are you going to use to do this...have you ever regrouted 4x4 tiles with 1/8" grout lines???


The existing grout is beginning to crack and fall apart. It is also quite pourous and mildew forms quickly if not cleaned. 

No, I have never regrouted anything before although I have researched it and watched many videos online that discuss several techniques. 

Is there anything specific you recommend?

Thank you


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

OK, well it sounds like you have mould behind the tiles...and therefore regrouting will not do anything constructive for that. You're going to have to address that problem first. 

Do you use your bathroom fan (if you have one) to reduce the humidity levels to the point where mildew and mould have a tougher time growing?

We use specialized tools to remove grout without damaging the surrounding tiles - and charge plenty to do that work. Not a Dremel tool...nor a hand tool. Each 4"x4" tile will require removing about, on average, 10 inches of grout line and a bath/tub can have some 200 tiles, so that's about 166 feet of digging out a concrete product...think about it for a minute. 

Then look for Plan B.

Easier is to remove the wall, solve the mould problem, waterproof and retile. Would take you about the same time...


----------

